# Advice on bulking



## Kelseyjo (Aug 9, 2013)

Hey everyone,

I would like to get some advice on how to get my pup and little bigger/broader. I know their size comes a lot from bloodline, but any tips that could help would be greatly appreciated! Thank you! (He's four months old now) and currently sleeping 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

I'd just let him be a pup and enjoy him being small  genetics will determine how big the dog will be and you can add muscle mass by good diet and exercise but I think he's a little to young to be concerned with any of that.


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

At this age, you just want to let him be a pup. No strenuous exercise, or extreme dieting. Let him mature a bit and see where he's at around 18 months and then you can see if you "need" to bulk him up. As KG stated, a good diet and exercise routine at an appropriate age will cover what genetics doesn't.


----------



## Kelseyjo (Aug 9, 2013)

Thank you both for the advice! What would be considered a good diet? Right now I just have him on purina puppy food, should I switch or stay on this?








Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

switch FAST!!  that is the McDonald's of dog food  NOT GOOD. Anytime corn or by products are in the ingredients near the top its not a good food. Plus most people have a fat dog, they don't realize dogs are supposed to have a tuck to be a healthy weight.

I would look into other options out there. Blue Buffalo is good, I feed Acana, which I believe they have a puppy formula. Might cost more but the benefits and the less food you feed will save you money in the long run. 

How old is your dog? Typically you double the weight of a 4 month old puppy to find their adult weight. Dogs grow in height until about a year and then fill out and grow out until about 2.


----------



## JoKealoha (Mar 22, 2011)

like ames said, that food is crap.
if you are really interested in a healthy dog... genetics and nutrition are the foundation for a good lookin pup. get rid of the junk food and put him on a better diet.
then you can start exercising him when he's old enough.


----------



## gsessons (May 23, 2013)

Kelseyjo said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> I would like to get some advice on how to get my pup and little bigger/broader. I know their size comes a lot from bloodline, but any tips that could help would be greatly appreciated! Thank you! (He's four months old now) and currently sleeping
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I feed my bully (Kash Money @ 8 1/2 wks old) raw/dry...my routine is this.......

*2 x times daily*

1 cup of Puppies Blue Buffalo (Dry)
1/2 lb of Blue Ridge Beef puppie mix (Raw)
10 tsp of Ultra 24 (it is like a filler)
1 tablet (BullyMax) <<<< only one time a day >>>>
Mix all that together real good and just let him/her eat it. Once he is done I wait couple minutes and see if he wants to finish what he has left. If he does not want anymore, I will (refrigerate it (since it has raw meat in it) save it for a snack for him later in between his dinner time.... At dinner time I do the same mix, but with out Bully Max....

I also have a Boston Terrier, but I just feed her the Blue Buffalo,Her coat is real shinny...


----------



## Kelseyjo (Aug 9, 2013)

Thank you all for the advice! I went and purchased the blue buffalo puppy food and have started mixing it in with his old food to slowly get him off of it! Currently at the vet for his ear cropping and he weighed in at 26 pounds at four months old! Ill post a picture after!








Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cannon from NJ (Feb 4, 2013)

Blue buffalo is ok, but it gave my pup loose stool. Im guessing you shop at petsmart. Look for other pet/feed stores in your area, they usually have a better selection of holistic foods. If blue doesnt work out, I'd recommend trying "Chicken soup for dog lovers soul puppy". My pup and my other dogs all eat Acana which is all life stages.


----------



## JoKealoha (Mar 22, 2011)

Kelseyjo said:


> Thank you all for the advice! I went and purchased the blue buffalo puppy food and have started mixing it in with his old food to slowly get him off of it! Currently at the vet for his ear cropping and he weighed in at 26 pounds at four months old! Ill post a picture after!
> View attachment 29881
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


BB is better. some people have success with that. some don't. hopefully your pup does well on it. but keep researching food brands. you may have to try a few things before you find the right one.


----------



## JoKealoha (Mar 22, 2011)

gsessons said:


> I feed my bully (Kash Money @ 8 1/2 wks old) raw/dry...my routine is this.......
> 
> *2 x times daily*
> 
> ...


holy crap that pup is cute.
bully max... ehh. i've done the science. it only makes a difference in high performance animals. dogs that work and work hard everyday.


----------



## gsessons (May 23, 2013)

JoKealoha said:


> holy crap that pup is cute.
> bully max... ehh. i've done the science. it only makes a difference in high performance animals. dogs that work and work hard everyday.


Im just testing out the Bully Max.. I got a about 90 days worth of pills... So it is free for me to try...


----------



## Beret (May 22, 2013)

gsessons said:


> Im just testing out the Bully Max.. I got a about 90 days worth of pills... So it is free for me to try...


You couldn't PAY me to give my dog that crap.


----------

